# Zyxel Prestige disconnects



## Sifr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello,
i have a Zyxel Prestige ADSL Router 650H-E1. The LAN is working fine, but i have several problems in connecting to the Internet. While i surf webpages, everything is good, but when i try playing online games or downloading files, i get disconnected after a few minutes. I can see the PPP\ACT and DSL leds turning off, wait a few seconds and then restart.

It SEEMS (i am not sure about this) that when there isn't a big traffic of packets, i have no problems, but when packets are a bit more, the router disconnects.

I have WindowsXP SP2, i\'ve scanned my PC with Free-AV, and everything is clean.

I've saved log files, here is a small summary:

//After the problem, i logged-in
1 04/12/2005 17:41:10
WEB Login Successfully
192.168.1.34
User:admin

2 04/12/2005 17:41:02
Firewall default policy: UDP (L to W) 192.168.1.34:1062 - 212.216.112.112:53
ACCESS FORWARD

3 04/12/2005 17:40:52
Packet Trigger: Protocol=1, Data=Packet Trigger: Protocol=1, Da
Packet Trigger

4 04/12/2005 17:40:52
board 0 line 0 channel 0, call 25, C01 Outgoing Call dev=6 ch=0
Call Detail Record

5 04/12/2005 17:40:52
Firewall default policy: UDP (L to W) 192.168.1.34:27005-194.177.124.199:27016
ACCESS FORWARD

6 04/12/2005 17:40:52
board 0 line 0 channel 0, call 24, C02 Call Terminated
Call Detail Record

//And then, from log N. 7 to log N. //128, i have this message:

7 04/12/2005 17:40:52
Router reply ICMP packet: ICMP(type:3, code:1) 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.34 ACCESS FORWARD

// Error log 128 is:

128 04/12/2005 17:40:50
Router reply ICMP packet: ICMP(type:3, code:1)
192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.34
ACCESS FORWARD
// (Could it mean that the router tries pinging my pc, but it doesn't find me?)

What can i do? Are there any other kinds of information i can give you?

Before this router i had an USB modem and everything was fine. The firmware is the most recent. My Network Card is a REALTEK RTL 8139/810x Fast Ethernet NIC. Obviously i've trying turning off the firewall, with no results.

What can i do?

Thanks
Simone


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like the ports are close in the router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've heard of other issues with DSL and heavy traffic causing disconnections. How about large downloads, does that cause an issue?

One thing to try, connect directly to the DSL modem and see if the problem still exists. That would eliminate the router as the source of the problem.


----------



## Sifr (Apr 24, 2005)

edit: sorry, double post


----------



## Sifr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, and thank tou for your answers :grin: 
Well

@dai:

I've tried turning off the firewall and i've controlled the usued ports in the NAT table... everythng was fine.

@johnwill

I've just tried downloading only 2 files at about 5 kB from a p2p network, and it still disconnects after 10 minutes. However, if i download a bit more files simoultaneus (9\10) i get disconnected after just some seconds!

I've also tried downloading from the browser, and there were no disconnections after 400MB at 170kB...

"One thing to try, connect directly to the DSL modem and see if the problem still exists."

I've tried connecting with my old ADSL USB modem (given me by my ISP), and everything was fine. 

GoodBye :smile: 
Sifr


----------

